# How is cruze headliner attached?



## bb1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi folks - if anyone knows details of how this is attached please reply. I have a rattle that seems to stop when I press up on the headliner near the driver windshield area.
Thanks


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

The Headliner is attached by 3 push tabs in back. It also is held in by the drivers and passenger visors. The plastic where the seat belts are also holds up the center... When i took my headliner out to plastidip it, i noticed there are tons and tons of wires and crap up top.... you might have something up there that's loose. but in taking the headliner out you are going to have to break free some of the parts that are actually glued to the foam on the top side of your headliner. with that being said.... I have those parts that are loose now and those wires are not making any noise on mine.... so your case is peculiar... I would be curious to find out what the issue is.... 

BtW It took me about 2-4 hours for removal and install of the headliner... so if you attempt this project make sure you have some time to do it!


Oh and disable your battery before you attempt this and let it sit for 20-30 min because you are also going to need to take out your front pillars and back pillar plastics and when your working around airbags you can never be to safe!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bb1 said:


> Hi folks - if anyone knows details of how this is attached please reply. I have a rattle that seems to stop when I press up on the headliner near the driver windshield area.
> Thanks


Wouldn't this be a warranty issue?


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Wouldn't this be a warranty issue?


Jim is right... For all you know your airbag curtain might have a problem!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i was just talking to terry about this,he said shoot him a friendly reminder and **** try and get a how to type of thread up


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep thanks will try to do this tomorrow.
Heading to work now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I bet it's the overhead console itself rattling, not the headliner. On my Cruze, that was caused by some of the plastic/metal retaining tabs cracking. Some superglue after taking the console down stopped that rattle. 

IIRC there's a writeup on how to take down that overhead console. I'd recommend getting a set of body panel tools too so as not to break clips or whatnot. $10 at Harbor Freight.


----------



## JHC828 (Oct 29, 2012)

Starchy said:


> The Headliner is attached by 3 push tabs in back. It also is held in by the drivers and passenger visors. The plastic where the seat belts are also holds up the center... When i took my headliner out to plastidip it, i noticed there are tons and tons of wires and crap up top.... you might have something up there that's loose. but in taking the headliner out you are going to have to break free some of the parts that are actually glued to the foam on the top side of your headliner. with that being said.... I have those parts that are loose now and those wires are not making any noise on mine.... so your case is peculiar... I would be curious to find out what the issue is....
> 
> BtW It took me about 2-4 hours for removal and install of the headliner... so if you attempt this project make sure you have some time to do it!
> 
> ...




You put plastidip over the fabric part of the headliner? I'd love to see some pics... I've been thinking about taking mine out and using the fabric spray paint to dye mine black.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

JHC828 said:


> You put plastidip over the fabric part of the headliner? I'd love to see some pics... I've been thinking about taking mine out and using the fabric spray paint to dye mine black.


I totally over looked that statement lol lets see pics haha


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a loose electronic chip (think it was the Onstar microphone) in the overhead light area and discovered it wasn't clipped in place correctly. You can pry down the cover on the overhead light housing to check it. I also had a sort of rustling sound above the headliner toward the top of the windshield. When I removed the light housing cover it made an opening that let me stuff some cloth up above the headliner and somehow that tightened things up and no more rustling. You might want to try this first since it's so easy. You don't have to lower the headliner at all.

If you do lower the headliner I'd love to see some pictures of what it looks like behind.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok just finished the process.
Ill be making a thread DIY later on this evening. Here is a pic of the headliner off.







Took 45 min to take off by myself while taking pics.
Reinstallation took 30 min.
Cheers 

Btw all those square patches on the roof are CDL tiles I installed from this Summer.

Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool. Is there room to remove the headliner from the interior? I know that some cars need to have the windshield removed to get the headliner out of the car.


----------

